# About Rakhi Sawant.



## titun (Jun 12, 2006)

As most of you know what happened between Rakhi Sawant & Mika Singh 2 days ago, an happy proceeding is there. I just saw IndiaTV trying to make things easy by video-conferencing between Mika Singh, Rakhi Sawant and her mother. Finally they agreed to solve the situation with talks, and Mika Singh will be visiting Rakhi's  home to clear things up tomorrow.

         Why I posted this ? Because I felt, what ever may be the issue, who ever might be wrong, two close buddies turned enemies suddenly and most of the media only added fuel in the fire. But it is definitely a good initiative of IndiaTV to make them open to negotiations, be it for increasing their (IndiaTV's) own TRPs. Such practises should be followed by more news channels to solve hot topics. What is your view ?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2006)

i don't like items gals


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 13, 2006)

am ignorant about this, what happened ?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 13, 2006)

All I can say is that  C always perform cheap publicity stunts and 1 sholud not give her imporatance at all..................


----------



## Official Techie (Jun 13, 2006)

wish anythey would give some pills to mika singh for his behavior and that changes his voice also the way he sang somothing something is EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 13, 2006)

well i don't watch these crap news channels , i just watch NDTV 24 X 7 , NDTV Profit and CNN IBN . and i don't care bout these issues !


----------



## aku (Jun 13, 2006)

@Mr. Quireshi.. wel said man...


----------



## sanju (Jun 13, 2006)

just publicity stunt...
chullu bhar paani me dub maro rakhi sawant
media showed when she kiss mikka its ok and common
but when mikka kiss.....
she used it for publicity.....
wah kaya baat hai


----------



## paul_007 (Jun 13, 2006)

just publicity stunt...
chullu bhar paani me dub maro rakhi sawant

lol

i agree with u


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re:NDTV crap*



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well i don't watch these crap news channels , i just watch NDTV 24 X 7 , NDTV Profit and CNN IBN . and i don't care bout these issues !



Dont spare NDTV dude.they r Total crap nowdays

The ONLY channel that ROCKS is CNN-IBN
U simply cant offer better than Rajiv Does!


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah, ndtv is startin to suck. CNN-IBN is the only crapless news channel


----------



## mediator (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea NDTV 24 X 7 is a big suck!!  Remember how they brought baba Ram Dev to the debate with Left Leaders. They didnt allow im to speak properly and all the left leaders did was shout and insult him, but baba remained cool neway!! I think Rajdeep Sardesia is in that channel too ?? He's a big suck too!!
CNN IBN is nice and so is India TV but it has a lot of ads problem specially that MDH one !!

Yea forgot the Mika story!!
Well I think the 2 poor chaps were running outta popularity. So did a lotta week planned drama in order to be in news. What a pity they ended so shortly....shud have staged more drama !!!! Its better than seeing the ugly faces of left leaders on news again n again specially those mindless loud mouths karats!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 18, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Yea NDTV 24 X 7 is a big suck!!  Remember how they brought baba Ram Dev to the debate with Left Leaders. They didnt allow im to speak properly and all the left leaders did was shout and insult him, but baba remained cool neway!! I think Rajdeep Sardesia is in that channel too ?? He's a big suck too!!
> CNN IBN is nice and so is India TV but it has a lot of ads problem specially that MDH one !!
> 
> Yea forgot the Mika story!!
> Well I think the 2 poor chaps were running outta popularity. So did a lotta week planned drama in order to be in news. What a pity they ended so shortly....shud have staged more drama !!!! Its better than seeing the ugly faces of left leaders on news again n again specially those mindless loud mouths karats!


Hey get corrected Rajiv is NO MORE in NDTV 24x7
He is better in CNN IBN!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 18, 2006)

Well Yeah NDTv had become a bit sucker but still MUCh MUCH better than aaj tak and channel 7 , etc . 

But I Like NDTV's Car and Bike Show , The Host is Very Good .

Best Is CNN IBN.


----------



## shravan (Jun 18, 2006)

India TV isn't responsible media. They're a bunch of fags... The same goes to most media in India. Where has responsible journalism gone these days?


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 19, 2006)

shravan said:
			
		

> ............ The same goes to most media in India. Where has responsible journalism gone these days?




Surely to the gutters !! NDAT! Everything is abt TRP's only!


----------



## JGuru (Jun 19, 2006)

I watch a little TV. I think NDTV is good. CNN-IBN is also good. I don't watch all these
debates after it's of no use!!


----------



## amitsaudy (Jun 19, 2006)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> All I can say is that  C always perform cheap publicity stunts and 1 sholud not give her imporatance at all..................



I second that.
@##$##@%%


----------



## iMav (Jun 19, 2006)

well all i can say is after that incident i haven't seen mika roaming around down in the building .... though i think he is a good person (he gifted our society gym with a CD player)


----------



## indranilmaulik (Jun 21, 2006)

who is she *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon12.gif


----------



## titun (Jun 21, 2006)

@indranilmaulik, at present she is the happiest item girl of India .


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 22, 2006)

What is meant by item girl?. I dont who she was until newspaper was talking about her. I wonder what is great in guy kissing a girl. I have seen in college campus,park and inside class itself.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 22, 2006)

Nothing is gr8 or new. just that they're celebrities and this was captured on a camera.


----------



## magnet (Jun 22, 2006)

rakhi sawant the gal= the gal   who wont b rembe 10 year down the line due to her  cheapgiri


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 23, 2006)

I wonder if she reading this post.


----------



## ejvyas (Jun 24, 2006)

moderator delete this post...she is no person to be talked about


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey she is the village bike that everybody takes a ride(.....in bollywood and beyond) anwayz she got some good eye candy below the neck....jus kidding


----------



## blueshift (Aug 10, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> i don't like items gals



same here.


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 1, 2006)

did u guys chk out the ***** in the tv serial big boss.....god she's yawk
__________
she's just got super big boobs thats it.


----------



## caleb (Dec 1, 2006)

Being the way she is, is her JOB...so, to each his/her own...guess she has to earn her bread & butter...she probably thinks that's the way to earn it...just like some of our politicians think that the "way" they "earn" money is the only way.

If she wasn't doing all that she does, we wouldn't be talking about her in this forum...the more the people talk the more the famous she will be...even if it is bad publicity...coz any publicity sells...including talking about her in this forum.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't care about Rakhi Sawant or Mika....who the hell are they??


----------



## outlaw (Dec 1, 2006)

she gets naked infront of a million people but cant a kiss !!!!! whoa !!! what a hypocrite


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 4, 2006)

i learned 1 thing by watchin bigg boss that HER MOTHER IS RETARD.
__________


			
				ejvyas said:
			
		

> moderator delete this post...she is no person to be talked about



YEAH spoil the disscussion.


----------

